# Women and T3/T4 dosing



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

What dosing protocol would be sensible to follow for a female? 50mcg of T4 and 12.5mcg of T3 per tab. Am I right in saying T4 just converts into T3? Cheers


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Bump


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone? ffs lol


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

TJ_ said:


> What dosing protocol would be sensible to follow for a female? 50mcg of T4 and 12.5mcg of T3 per tab. Am I right in saying T4 just converts into T3? Cheers


 Well my mum is on t3/t4 as she had her thyroids out a couple years back, for a women looking to lose weight my opinion is there is no sensible amount of t3/t4 there are much better and safer things availible, Natural fat burners, Ephedrine, ECA, Anavar etc.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

mate, all due respect but I wasn't asking for alternatives, I'm well aware of many alternatives, I'm just after a sensible dosing protocol


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sustanation said:


> Well my mum is on t3/t4 as she had her thyroids out a couple years back, for a women looking to lose weight my opinion is there is no sensible amount of t3/t4 there are much better and safer things availible, Natural fat burners, Ephedrine, ECA, Anavar etc.


Ephedrine is an amphetamine and isn't natural and in extension makes your ECA unnatural and Var definately isn't natural


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

My wife uses 10mg of winny with 50mcg of T3 with ECA when she's cutting before we go on holiday. She gets pretty good results from that.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Ephedrine is an amphetamine and isn't natural and in extension makes your ECA unnatural and Var definately isn't natural


 If you read my post mate i didnt say ephedrine or Var were natural i said there were much better and safer alternatives availible one of them being natural fat burners and also ephedrine and anavar, my opinion is that they are safer than t3/t4.

@theBEAST2002 you from notts mate, which gym you train at?

Regards


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sustanation said:


> If you read my post mate i didnt say ephedrine or Var were natural i said there were much better and safer alternatives availible one of them being natural fat burners and also ephedrine and anavar, my opinion is that they are safer than t3/t4.
> 
> @theBEAST2002 you from notts mate, which gym you train at?
> 
> Regards


Cyrils, Castle and recently Xercise4less


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Cyrils, Castle and recently Xercise4less


 Castles a good gym, david hassalhoff was down there aparentely last week,


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TJ_ said:


> What dosing protocol would be sensible to follow for a female? 50mcg of T4 and 12.5mcg of T3 per tab. Am I right in saying T4 just converts into T3? Cheers


Is this for fatloss?

I am going to assume it is 

BTW you're correct T4 is converted to T3 by a enzyme called DeIodinase.

the body's natty T4 release is controlled by something called Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) which in turn is controlled by something called Thyrotropin Releasing Hormone (TRH) which itself is controlled by the amount of T3 in your system. Soooo too much T3 and your body started decreasing TRH, which decreases TSH and in turn T4 and T3. Therefore while a lot of people will tell you to run it for 2 weeks and then taper down you can in fact achieve better results running it 2 days on and 2 days off. In 2 weeks the feedback loop will have started to shut down the natural Thyroid production and the fat loss from it will be minimum. taking it for 2 days with a break and then repeating will mean that the feedback loop wont have time to affect natural production. Therefore in a 4 week period (normally 2 weeks on/off) then the dose being taken will be more effective.

On the dose. 12.5 mcg may be too little. It is really about finding the dose she is happy at. Start with 12.5 for the first two days and then try 25mcg for the next two. She will know if its too much as she may get her heart racing. However I would doubt it at 25mcg.

Finally the dose should be split during the day. T3 has a low half life - typically about 4 hours - and splitting the dose through the day, rather than taking it one go will actually mean it is active for longer.

Good luck and if there are any more questions please holler...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

also moved to correct forum...


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Is this for fatloss?
> 
> I am going to assume it is
> 
> ...


Cheers for your detailed response mate, it's really appreciated and has helped me understand the compound a lot more. So it's more about assessing tolerance than there being a black and white 'one size fits all' answer in regards to dosing?

I have a few further questions;

- As there is 50mcg T4 and 12.5mcg T3 per tab, what would equate to 12.5mcg of T3? (Assuming T4 converts to T3, would this mean each tab is 75mcg?)

- Although I understand it is important to assess tolerance, what would you say the highest dose she could get away with is?

Cheers.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TJ_ said:


> Cheers for your detailed response mate, it's really appreciated and has helped me understand the compound a lot more. So it's more about assessing tolerance than there being a black and white 'one size fits all' answer in regards to dosing?
> 
> I have a few further questions;
> 
> ...


All PEDs are individual. People react differently to all of them.

Ahh OK. Most people take just T3 on its own, not the combined tablet. T4 has a much longer half life of around 20 hours so is safe once a day.

The dose is actually 62.5mcg :lol: The 50mcg of T4 will yield 25mcg T4 over 20 hours, and will be converted pretty quickly to T3, this with the initial 12.5mcg means she will get around 40mcg in the first day, rising as it accumulates to around 55-60mcg mcg per day , which should be fine as a start.

As far as max dose goes I would suggest that one a day is probably going to be close.

Also with it being T4 it does introduce a little more complexity into the dosing interval, as after 24 hours there is still roughly 20mcg T4 left from the previous day. So running it 2days on and 2 days off is not an option as it doesn't flush quick enough. Instead I would run it 1 week on and 1 week off. This will give enough time for it to clear. No need to taper down either as the T4 will continue to be broken down to T3 for a couple of days after the last dose.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> All PEDs are individual. People react differently to all of them.
> 
> Ahh OK. Most people take just T3 on its own, not the combined tablet. T4 has a much longer half life of around 20 hours so is safe once a day.
> 
> ...


Well that was embarrassing, maths is obviously not my strong point haha. Okay so would one tab a day for a week, a week off then back on again be suitable or should she break the tabs in half and taper up to one whole one a day? I see T4 has a longer half life but should she split the tabs as the T3 aspect of the compound has a short half life or is there no need because of the way T4 metabolises? Cheers.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TJ_ said:


> Well that was embarrassing, maths is obviously not my strong point haha. Okay so would one tab a day for a week, a week off then back on again be suitable or should she break the tabs in half and taper up to one whole one a day? I see T4 has a longer half life but should she split the tabs as the T3 aspect of the compound has a short half life or is there no need because of the way T4 metabolises? Cheers.


no need to split the dose with T4. She may want to run 1/2 a tab for the first two days and see how she gets on, and then move to a whole one for that last 5 days, just to be sure. Again any heart palpitations then miss a day and drop back down to 1/2 tab.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> no need to split the dose with T4. She may want to run 1/2 a tab for the first two days and see how she gets on, and then move to a whole one for that last 5 days, just to be sure. Again any heart palpitations then miss a day and drop back down to 1/2 tab.


Okay mate brilliant thanks very much for your time


----------

